# What's on & what to do?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ongoing*

Global Village has opened again - until March 2012

At The Top (well, 124th floor actually) of Burj Khalifa (book ahead for cheaper tickets)
A Big Bus tour (red route around old part of town is best)
Take a trip on the Wonder Bus
The Dubai Museum (entry fee Dhs3)
A trip on an abra across the creek (Dhs 1)
A Metro trip across most of the city
Visit Dragonmart
Visit the Antiques Museum (no antiques & not a museum!) and Falcon Gallery in Al Quoz - fab gift shopping!
Go to some of the numerous (& free) art exhibitions across town
Captain Jack's boat trip from the Marina Walk
Take an early morning stroll along a public beach
Visit the museum in the Gold & Diamond Park
Walk along the Creek in the evening - Deira or Bur Dubai side
Take part in a quiz night in a pub/bar
Go on a desert safari
Take a guided tour around Jumeirah Mosque (Tuesday & Sunday mornings)
Take the monorail on The Palm Jumeirah
Visit the water park at The Atlantis
Visit Shindaga Museum and learn a little about the UAE's history
Sundowners by the Creek or overlooking the beach
Go ice skating or skiiing in the morning and to the beach in the afternoon
Wild Wadi and Aquaventure water parks
Bird watching at Ras al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary
Go Hot Air Ballooning
Visit iFly (Indoor skydiving) at Mirdiff City Centre
NEW: Do a ferry trip RTA Portal - Home - RTA Services

And many more....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you bored of spending your weekends in Dubai? Maybe, it's time to explore some of the neighbouring emirates and even venture out to Oman. So, here are few things to keep you occupied over the weekend.

Take a boat trip to Dibba or Musandam 
Buy a copy of Offroad explorer and explore some of the wadis/ offroad routes
Visit Hatta Pools
Go camping in the desert
Dune bashing or quad biking at Big Red
Visit Fujairah
Visit the Garden City of Al Ain & its forts and museums
Visit Jebel Hafeet
Cross the border and explore Muscat, Oman
Weekend away in Lebanon or Jordan
Explore the empty Quarter, Liwa
Go to the Blue Souq in Sharjah
Spend a weekend at Qasr Al Sarab or Desert Islands
Visit the Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi
Stroll by the Corniche in Abu Dhabi
Visit Ferrari World on Yas Island
Create a splash at Dreamland Aqua Park in Umm Al Quwain


----------

